# New member of the family



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This 312AC just came by UPS this afternoon.I can't find a single thing wrong with it except for the trailing truck on the tender. It is a really nice loco. I hope it doesn't run,lol. I have a spare tender that I just might hook up to it to test the loco, while the huge pot of chili I just made simmers abit.. Anyone want to come over and eat some chili and play with trains??? Got beer too! BIG train show in Syracuse tomorrow; I'm totally gassed!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet. Clean. Those drive rods are glistening.

Happy chili downing!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Chili and beer, and that 312 is gorgeous! You're breaking my heart!!!!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Flyernut,

Lest see, if I leave now, I might make it to your place by tomorrow night:laugh:

Have fun at the train show!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Hey Flyernut,
> 
> Lest see, if I leave now, I might make it to your place by tomorrow night:laugh:
> 
> Have fun at the train show!!!


Get a move on, I'll wait.... Just an update, the 312 has a short in it. When I pulled the boiler front off to change the bulb, my transformer that I use for power stated shorting, so I suspect one of the wires or lug on the smoke unit is touching the casting inside the boiler shell. Also, after hooking up a spare tender, the loco started out slow, with no smoke. After warming up and running alittle, the engine seems to run pretty darn good, but I'll be dissecting it soon enough to fix the short, and for a general rebuild. The smoke unit stated to work after I added more fluid, and it now blows out tons of smoke. I was going to change it out with another unit I have, but I think I'll just keep the one in it. I'll post pictures of the rebuild when I start. Now it's off to the shower before going to Syracuse for the show.. See y'all later!


----------

